# JRC4580 and JRC4580D



## bens (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi everybody. im pretty new to this, so maybe my question is totally stupid. i want to build both the parthenon and the paragon and noticed that the parthenon uses JRC4580 and the paragon JRC4580d. i happen to have access to only JRC4580d. can somebody tell me the difference between those two?


----------



## zgrav (Apr 10, 2019)

I think they are interchangeable.


----------



## bens (Apr 10, 2019)

Cool. Thank you for your help. Do you know what the letter d means?


----------



## zgrav (Apr 10, 2019)

You can google for the JRC4580 datasheet and see what it says.  I checked earlier to see it was the same data sheet for both versions.   Sometimes the last letter refers to the specs (higher specs for military chips compared to industrial), but it might also just refer to the packaging since there are DIP and SMD versions of this chip available.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Apr 10, 2019)

Yep. "D" means "DIP-8" or "dual inline package with 8 pins" which is the most common type you're gonna see (it's the classic four pins per side).  When it's written w/o the D it's usually just shorthand.


----------



## bens (Apr 11, 2019)

cool. thank you so much guys.


----------



## alan441 (Sep 8, 2019)

does anyone know if JRC4560D would work here? Thanks


----------



## Cybercow (Sep 8, 2019)

alan441 said:


> does anyone know if JRC4560D would work here? Thanks


The 4560 should work in place of a 4580 as they have identical pinouts. I'd check the datasheets and compare them to be sure the other specifications are similar enough warrant the exchange.


----------



## Barry (Sep 8, 2019)

bens said:


> Hi everybody. im pretty new to this, so maybe my question is totally stupid. i want to build both the parthenon and the paragon and noticed that the parthenon uses JRC4580 and the paragon JRC4580d. i happen to have access to only JRC4580d. can somebody tell me the difference between those two?


I just built those two, you're going to love them!


----------

